# Hiking Boots



## state159 (Jul 24, 2017)

I went to Academy Sports in Macon today and shopped for new hiking boots. Tried on Colombia's, Timberlands, Hi-Tec's and Merrills. I bought the Merrills Moab Mid WP boots and took them home, then walked several miles on woods trails, gravel, rock, etc. These boots felt great right out of the box. The size is true to fit and cost was $129 plus tax. So far, I love these boots. I just retired from work last month and needed some comfortable boots since I started walking 5 miles a day to stay in shape. Thanks.


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 24, 2017)

I had a pair of Merrill low top walking/hikers that I got on a good closeout sale and I wore them for years, almost every day when off work and sometimes to work on rainy days, being water proof.

Probably the most comfortable walking style shoe I ever had and they lasted at least 5 years until the seams started coming apart.  One feature I liked was they came with the elastic slip on laces, so no worries about endless tying and re-tying.


----------



## Josey (Jul 24, 2017)

Of the brands you listed, you picked the best one.  None of the others are considered to be real hiking boots.  I have owned Timberands and Hi-Tecs, and they were a joke, as far as design and quality.  Columbia isn't truly good stuff, either.

And as you saw, quality costs.  But you only cry once.  You're not gonna get a decent pair of hiking boots for under $130.

I have a pair of Asolo's, and really like them.  I have learned to never buy another pair of hiking boots without a waterproof membrane.  It sure is nice to be able to walk through a shallow creek or puddle without your feet getting wet.


----------



## rospaw (Jul 24, 2017)

I've been a Vasque guy for 30 years. Still have a pair that are 24 years old that i wear sometimes. I prefer the sundowner model/ all leather. The older Vasque made in Italy were better but the jap ones are still good. They also come in 4E width/ extra wide which is also a huge plus. Sizes are right on the money.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 25, 2017)

Josey said:


> I have learned to never buy another pair of hiking boots without a waterproof membrane.  It sure is nice to be able to walk through a shallow creek or puddle without your feet getting wet.



My first pair was Merrills. Comfortable right out of the box. No break in. Hiked 10 miles in the Colorado mountains through streams and marsh. Waterproof and no blisters. The next year, I hiked through some heavy dew laden grass and my feet got wet. Waterproofing gone. 
Bought a pair of Salomon boots. Took em back to Colorado chasing elk. No blisters and they are still waterproof.


----------



## Josey (Jul 25, 2017)

660griz said:


> My first pair was Merrills. Comfortable right out of the box. No break in. Hiked 10 miles in the Colorado mountains through streams and marsh. Waterproof and no blisters. The next year, I hiked through some heavy dew laden grass and my feet got wet. Waterproofing gone.
> Bought a pair of Salomon boots. Took em back to Colorado chasing elk. No blisters and they are still waterproof.



Yep - it's pretty much impossible to waterproof boots with a coating.  But sometimes I put Sno Seal on the leather, just to protect it from nasty stuff; not to keep water from getting inside 

And I wasn't saying that Merrell are high-end boots; just that they are better than the other brands mentioned in the OP.  I bought a pair once that were on sale, and never actually wore them outside the house because they were way too heavy.


----------



## ripplerider (Jul 29, 2017)

I bought a pair of Saloman boots this spring. So far theyre the best hikers I've ever had. I put Sno Seal on my leather too just to keep them pliable.


----------

